# Ikan Koi > Kontes Koi >  5th KOIs Festival 2011: Is it Fact or is it Fiction?

## Ajik Raffles

Hampir setahun lalu usai menyelenggarakan 4th KOIs Festival 2010, beberapa teman mengungkapkan asa untuk menyelenggarakan kontes koi yang jauh lebih meriah, lebih mengundang dan melibatkan partisipasi banyak pihak, lebih menyatukan semua elemen dalam komunitas koi dan memiliki gaung melintasi lebih banyak batas negara. Dan selama itu kita tidak pernah berhenti bermimpi dan menjaga spirit untuk menyelanggarakan kontes yang lebih baik.


  Beberapa minggu menjelang pergantian tahun, mimpi mulai diwujudkan. Konsep mulai dirancang. Bagaimana kelak kontes ini akan berbentuk mulai direka  reka. Beberapa diantara anggota team yang biasa disebut *The Dream Team KOIs* mulai menginventarisasi hal  hal yang perlu ditindaklanjuti. Semua bekerja sesuai porsi dan kemampuan. Ada yang menghubungi calon juri, ada yang mencari lokasi sesuai konsep yang telah dirajut dan ada juga yang mulai bergerak mencari sponsor. Di minggu ketiga tahun 2011 semua seperti memberikan asa positif. Sebagian besar juri telah memberikan konfirmasi, lokasi kian jelas dan sponsor sudah mulai berani berkomitmen. Tidak heran dalam beberapa hari belakangan ini intensitas komunikasi antar anggota The Dream Team KOIs kian marak. Semua memekikan semangat untuk menghadirkan _The New Face of KOIs Festival._

  Dan kini setelah semua bayang  bayang kian tersibak, setalah semua kian mendekati nyata perkenankan kami melakukan _soft launching 5th KOIs Festival 2011_: _Reach the International Dream._ Ada tujuh issue baru dalam konsep yang kami gagas. Kami berharap semua dapat terealisasi tetapi kami cukup berbahagia bila dapat meraih sebagian terbesar dari gagasan ini. Inilah tujuh gagasan baru yang diramu dalam tajuk *Is it Fact or Is it Fiction?*



*Issue#1: The Schedule om March 26  27th 2011*

  Inilah jadwal yang digadang  gadang untuk mengkesekusi 5th KOIs Festival, yang dianggap layak karena diapit dua kontes akbar: 2011 All Japan Nishikigoi Show di Ryutzu Centre, Tokyo dan 7th All Indonesia Young Koi Show, di Surabaya pada akhir April 2011. Kami memperkirakan cukup waktu untuk mempersiapkan kontes ini dalam jangka waktu dua bulan dan tentunya dengan dukungan semua elemen komunitas penggemar koi di negeri  termasuk Anda. Kami mentargetkan kontes terealisasi pada kisaran tanggal 26  27 Maret 2011. *Is it fact or is it fiction?* 



*Issue#2: The Location*

  Kami sepakat menyelenggarakan kontes ini di wilayah Serpong. Tujuannya untuk memperkuat basis komunitas penggemar koi dengan pertumbuhan paling spektakuler. Kami juga mencermati poros baru pertumbuhan penggemar dan bisnis koi di jalur Serang  Serpong  Jakarta. Pertumbuhan pengakses forum KOIs di poros ini mengalami peningkatan signifikan juga pembaca KOIs Magazine. Perkembangan ini tentunya perlu direspon dengan sebaik  baiknya agar tujuan untuk meningkatkan jumlah komunitas penggemar koi di Indonesia dalam hal kuantitas dan kualitasnya dapat kian terwujud.


    Kami bertahan menyelenggarakan kontes di lapangan terbuka yang berpotensi mengundang calon penggemar baru berinteraksi dengan komunitas ini, tetapi mempertimbangkan faktor cuaca kami tidak mengesampingkan kontes diadakan di sebuah gedung tetapi dengan catatan bisa tetap mendukung tujuan penyelenggaraan kontes ini.  *Is it fact or is it fiction?* 



*Issue#3: All Koi Show or Young Koi Show?*


  Setelah empat kali penyelenggaraan dengan konsep _Young Koi Show_, kami berkeinginan untuk meningkatkannya menjadi _All & Young Koi Show_. Ini tantangan yang berat mengingat kami belum memiliki kultur yang kokoh untuk menyelenggarakan kontes sekelas _All Koi Show_. Tetapi ini sekaligus menjadi tantangan yang sehat. Pengalaman mengajarkan kami bahwa tujuan yang baik dan dengan dukungan niat yang baik, kekompakan dan kerja keras bisa memberikan hasil diluar perkiraan. Kami telah membuktikannya ketika mencetuskan _one-day koi show, forum KOIs, grow out, KOIs Magazine_ dan gagasan lainnya. Semua bermula ketika kami berpikir kami mampu mewujudkannya. Jadi kami percaya bukan mustahil kami mampu menyelenggarakan _All & Young Koi Show_*. Is it fact or is it fiction?*



*Issue#4: One-Day Koi Show or Two-Day Koi Show* 


  Ketika issue#3 diwacanakan, maka bentuk penyelenggaraan akan mengikuti. Apapun pilihannya dasar pemikiran kami tetap: Kontes haruslah berbiaya serendah mungkin dan memberikan banyak pilihan bagi peserta untuk mendapatkan kegembiraan seoptimal mungkin atas pilihan yang tersedia. Atas dasar itulah maka keinginan kami adalah mengkombinasikan keduanya dalam satu penyelenggaraan: One-Day & Two-Day Koi Show in one Event.* Is it Fact or is it Fiction?*



*Issue#5: Board of Judge* 


Juri adalah elemen penting dalam setiap kontes. Mereka yang akan mengawal hasil kontes. Kepada mereka kami berharap pada reputasi kontes. Satu hal yang selalu ada dalam kontes yang kami selenggarakan adalah pandangan tidak elok bila juri  juri manca negara hanya datang dan pulang berlenggang kangkung tanpa meninggalkan sebuah landmark. _Transfer of Knowledge is a must._ Komposisi juri akan diatur dengan komposis 2:1:1. Dengan target 9 orang juri, kami mewacanakan 6 juri mancanegara, 3 juri lokal ditambah 3 trainee judge. Kami mendayagunakan semua akses yang kami memiliki untuk mendapatkan juri  juri yang pantas. Pada akhirnya, kami bergembira ketika satu demi satu juri memberikan konfirmasi dan menyatakan kehormatannya mendapat kesempatan menjadi juri dalam event ini. Mereka adalah:

*Juri Mancanegara:*
  1.       Tsuyoshi Kawakami  (Jpn)  Torazo Koi Farm ( confirm)
  2.       Hisato Nogami (Jpn)  Nogami Koi Farm (confirm)
  3.       Mike Snaden (UK)  Yumekoi (confirm)
  4.       James P Riley (USA)  ZNA Chairman North America (have to synchronized the schedule)
  5.       Martin Symmonds (UK)  Japan Koi Export (have to synchronized the schedule)
  6.       One other Japanese breeder  To be appointed 

*Juri Lokal*
  To appointed dengan komposisi dua penggemar dan satu dari local dealer/breeder

*Trainee Judges*
  To be appointed dengan komposisi serupa dengan juri lokal dengan prinsip _Everybody can be judge_

*Is it Fact or is it fiction?*



*Issue#6: Young champion local koi*


Memuliakan koi lokal adalah bagian dari agenda kami. Oleh karena itu tempat bagi koi lokal selalu ada dalam setiap kontes yang kami selenggarakan. Tetapi kali ini kami ingin menjumput tradisi berbeda. Kami akan sedikit meningkatkan derajatnya dari _Best Local Koi_ menjadi _Young Champion Local Koi_, atau malah mungkin keduanya. *Is it Fact or Is it Fiction?*



*Issue#7: International Coverage*

  Kami rindu kontes koi di Indonesia mendapatkan liputan luas di mancanegara. Pada kesempatan ini kami mencoba melepaskan kerinduan kami. Adalah keinginan kami agar kontes ini mendapat tempat di media internasional. Mike Snaden, James P Riley, atau Martin Symmonds akan mengobati kerinduan ini. Para kolumnis international ini akan meliput kontes lewat media mereka dan majalah  majalah koi International. *Is it Fact or is it Fiction?*

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> usul dari saya ( calon peserta kontes ) nih........
> 
> kalu memungkinkan dapet oleh oleh nya ( baca : juri ) produsen  showa.......
> *misal : Ueno , Sekiguchi , Isa atau Koidoraku...........*
> kalau ini bisa..............mantab.........
> sekedar usul loh ya..... dari calon peserta....


 Untuk tujuan ini, legenda matsunosuke, Sakai Koi Farm bakal ditolak om Luki.... gile bener korlap kita ini  :Crazy:

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Zone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> jangan lupa om ajik bawa networking bodyguard koi-s dari semarang juga


Siap om...




> menunggu impian terwujud


Jangan lupa dukungannya om bobo....




> mau pakai design tata ruang "impian" saya ?


Everybody are invited om. Yang berminat join silakan bergabung. Nanti akan berada di Bawah Kendali Operasi (BKO), om Anggit, atau om Nitto, atau om Wiwi, atau siapa ajalah yang sebentar lagi bakal official ditunjuk sebagai komandan (baca: koordinator). Kita semua deg - degan nih... cuma bukan karena ngarep tapi keinginan untuk memberi kesempatan kepada "teman" yang lain. :Bump2:  Kalau mau "clue' siapa yang tampil gampang aja... coba perhatikan jempol sang presiden, kira - kira sekarang lagi mengarah kemana ... :Boink:

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

> *Luki - The Breaker*


yang ini cool banget, yang penting hepi 
peace om luki  :Cheer2:

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budjayz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

*The Inspirator


*

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

> wuih, cepet amat boss helmi update in webnya INPC


ngawurrr  ::

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Abied

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Abied

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Salut utk KOI's moga2 event yg akan dtg jd salah satu event akbar 2011.
> Sekedar sharing aja beberapa waktu kira2 seminggu yg lalu saya ngobrol byk ama sesepuh koi blitar Pak Murdoko, yg salah satunya soal kejadian di young blitar show yg lalu.Dia mengkritisi penamaan best lokal menurut beliau nama it kurang nendang, kurang wah.Kalo emang mau naikin pamor koi lokal kenapa namanya gak yg bombastis sekalian misal, Karomul Wachid Award utk Best indonesian koi ato best young indonesian koi.Memang terkadang kt meremehkan nama tp dlm dunia pemasaran nama branding ato merk adalah segalanya.Kalo namanya nendang gt akan meningkatkan value dr ikan it sendiri u sejajar dgn koi jepang sprti koi israel yg kt kenal krn membawa nama negara.Tdk hanya bernama best lokal walupun best tetep aja maknanya lokal (terbatas,sempit) kurang nendang dan global.Moga2 sharing ini bs diambil hikmahnya utk kt pikirkan bersama2 dlm tujuan besar kita insan penggemar koi untuk memuliakan koi indonesia bukan koi lokal.
> 
> Regard,
> Abied Madiun


Terimakasih om Abied, mungkin bisa dipertimbangkan kembali. Sebelum nama Best Local naik dulu ada yang menggagas penggunaan nama Indonesia tetapi sebagian menolak karena akan membingungkan bila ada dua kontes berlainan yang menggelar kategori ini. Sampaikan salam hormat saya untuk pak Murdoko. Semoga beliau sehat selalu dan terus berproduksi

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Abied

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Semoga semua berjalan baik..  :: 
SUKSES buat KOIS..  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

> Specialist GC KoiFest dan Specialist Sanke.
> 
> - 2009 = GC Hendra E==> Sanke
> 
> - 2010 = GC Hendra E==> Sanke
> 
> - 2011 = Hattrick.......????????


masa ke serpong lagi nih pialanya?  ::  ::  ::

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

> Waaah..denger2 om Hendra bisa bikin Hattrick..3 kali ber-turut2...


denger denger juga " Maung Bandung "  siap menjegal......... :Gossip:  :Gossip:

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

*Its all gona be a FACT  Broo.....Congratulation!*

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*5TH KOI-SFEST  UPDATE*

*KOI-SFEST GREAT SALE* 




*Apakah yang dimaksud dengan KOI-S FEST GREAT SALE?*
  Ini adalah program lain yang akan dilluncurkan untuk mendukung sukses penyelenggaraan _5th KOIs Festival 2011_. Program ini dirancang untuk memotivasi lebih banyak partisipan dan penggemar koi datang mengunjungi _Ground Show_ dan memberikan kesempatan kepada para sponsor untuk melakukan penjualan atau sekedar _branding_. Program ini memotivasi seluruh sponsor yang mendukung kegiatan ini untuk memberikan diskon khusus kepada para pemegang kartu tanda anggota KOIs yang akan berbelanja disana dalam besaran yang sesuai dengan kebijakan masing  masing, tetapi minimum 5%

*Siapakah Peserta KOI-S FEST GREAT SALE?*
  Seluruh sponsor diberi kesempatan berpartisipasi. Dengan minimal menjadi co sponsor, Anda berhak mendapatkan booth sebesar 3x3m untuk berpromosi atau berjualan. Kamo menyediakan sekitar 15 booth yang akan didesain dengan konsep festival, 7 booth (1-7) terletak di pelataran parkir seperti terlihat pada gambar berikut:



  Ketujuh booth ini sudah dibooked oleh:
  1.       Bossco Hang Pump, booth No. 2 & 3
  2.       Koi Collection, booth No 4&5
  3.       Koi Palace, booth No. 6
  4.       CP Fish Food, booth No. 7

  Sementara 8 booth ditempatkan di bagian depan (A-H) Jakarta Chapter Show Arena, di area berumput yang ada pada gambar dibawah ini.  Mereka akan ditempatkan dalam posisi terhormat menjadi among  bagi para tamu agung yang akan mengunjungi kontes.



*Apakah keuntungan menjadi Sponsor?*
  Dengan menjadi sponsor dalam kegiatan ini Anda menempatkan kami dalam posisi berhutang budi. Oleh karena kami berkewajiban membayar hutang tersebut dengan mendayagunakan segala resources kami agar tujuan Anda berpromosi atau berjualan berjalan efektif. Kami merancang program bayar hutang budi kami dengan cara mencantumkan:
  1.       Logo Anda dalam spanduk dan banner kegiatan (Masing  masing satu buah untuk setiap sponsor)
  2.       Logo Anda dalam baliho dan backdrop (Satu buah baliho dan backdrop untuk seluruh sponsor)
  3.       Logo Anda dalam poster kegiatan yang akan di upload di halaman muka www.koi-s.org selama satu bulan penuh
  4.       Logo Anda dalam poster yang akan dicetak dalam jumlah 300 eks dan didistribusikan ke seluruh tempat strategis sentra penjualan koi
  5.       Logo Anda dalam mini poster yang akan dicetak dan didistribusikan melalui KOI-S Magazine edisi No. 16/VOL III/Mar  Apr 2011 sebanyak 7000 eksemplar. Anda bisa memastikan bahwa logo Anda akan tersebar ke seantero tanah air menyambangi penggemar koi yang bermukim dimanapun
  6.       Liputan di media Televisi, Koran, dan media lainnya

Masih kurang? Jangan khawatir, KOI-S Magazine tidak akan berpangku tangan untuk ikut membantu sukses Anda dalam berpromosi atau berjualan. Kami akan mencantumkan logo Anda pada:

  1.       Iklan _Invitation to the Show_ sebanyak 2 Halaman Dalam yang akan diterbitkan pada KOI-S Magazine edisi No. 16/VOL III/ Mar  Apr 2011
  2.       Iklan _Thank You for Supporting Us_ sebanyak 2 Halaman Dalam yang akan diterbitkan pada KOI-S Magazine edisi No. 17/VOL III/Mei  Juni 2011

  Masih kurang? KOI-S Magazine juga akan berusaha menerbitkan buku kegiatan berjudul _Koi untuk Pemula_ dimana logo Anda semua akan tercantum disana *(Untuk yang satu ini kami belum berani memastikan karena masih mengumpulkan naskah  naskah pendukung)* 

*Bagaimana kami mengundang para pengunjung?*
  Para sponsor yang budiman, selain segala upaya mempromosikan event ini hingga melintas batas negara, kami juga mengandalkan partisipasi Anda untuk ikut mengundang mereka. Selama kegiatan berlangsung kami berharap kerelaan Anda berbagi diskon kepada seluruh pemegang kartu anggota KOIs. Tentu saja dengan besaran yang sesuai dengan kebijakan Anda tanpa harus menciptakan disharmonosasi dengan pihak lain. Kami tidak meminta ini secara gratis. Kami akan melibatkan Anda dalam program KOI-SFEST GREAT SALE.  Nama dan logo perusahaan Anda akan tercantum dalam iklan program ini pada KOI-S Magazine edisi No. 16/VOL III/ Mar  Apr 2011. Dengan bantuan Anda, kita bersama  sama mengundang para pengunjung hadir

*Berapa investasi yang harus dikeluarkan?*
  Kami sudah cukup bahagia bisa melihat dukungan Anda dan akan lebih berbahagia bila Anda sukses dengan program promosi Anda. Kami sama sekali tidak berkeinginan untuk mengurangi kepuasan Anda. Cukup dengan budget Rp 5,000,000 (lima juta rupiah), Anda akan mendapatkan semua fasilitas di atas. Anda tidak harus memaksakan diri untuk memanfaatkan booth bila memang tidak perlu, tetapi mohon maaf ini tidak akan mengurangi nilai investasi Anda. Saya yakin bila ada sebagian dari Anda telah cukup puas dan bahagia dengan membantu sukses kontes ini

*Bagaimana bila tidak punya budget sebesar itu?*
  Prinsipnya, Kami tidak ingin membatasi setiap elemen dalam komunitas ini yang ingin berpartisipasi. Bila Anda tergerak untuk mendukung kontes ini karena melihat bagaimana kontes ini akan memberikan efek positif bagi pengembangan komunitas penggemar koi, maka Anda bisa menyalurkan donasi Anda dengan nilai minimum Rp 1,000,000 (satu juta rupiah). Kami menghargai dukungan seperti ini, tetapi dengan segala kerendahan hari kami tidak bisa mengembalikan lebih banyak kepada Anda, kecuali dengan mencantumkan logo Anda pada:

  1.       Iklan _Invitation to the Show_ sebanyak 2 Halaman Dalam yang akan diterbitkan pada KOI-S Magazine edisi No. 16/VOL III/ Mar  Apr 2011
  2.       Iklan _Thank You for Supporting Us_ sebanyak 2 Halaman Dalam yang akan diterbitkan pada KOI-S Magazine edisi No. 17/VOL III/Mei  Juni 2011

  Semoga Ini sudah membuat Anda puas. Dalam program bayar hutang budi ini kepuasan Anda adalah yang paling menjadi konsideran kami

*Kapan harus konfirmasi?* 
  Anda terpaksa harus mengikuti deadline KOI-S Magazine. Semua konfirmasi dan materi berupa logo sudah harus diterima selambat  lambatnya tanggal 25 Februari 2011

*Mengapa harus ikut?*
  Kami berhutang budi kepada komunitas ini, atas kenikmatan dan kepuasan yang didapat lewat kegemaran memelihara koi. Kami bisa merasakan persahabatan yang tulus, bisa saling berbagi, belajar bertoleransi dan merasakan nilai  nilai kebajikan lainnya. Lewat kontes ini kami berupaya melanggengkan semua nilai  nilai tersebut, mengembangkan model kontes dengan mentransformasi seluruh nilai  nilai kebajikan tersebut. Kami mengundang Anda bukan semata mata ingin menunjukan bagaimana Anda bisa memanfaatkan kami tetapi bagaimana membantu kami membuat komunitas ini menjadi besar dan sehat. Kami tidak memaksa. Anda tidak perlu harus membawa Koi atau harus berkomitmen membawa sejumlah minimum Koi. Anda datang dan mendukung kami sudah puas. Anda merasa puas dan bahagia karena tidak terikat dengan keharusan apapun, kami akan merasa lebih bahagia.  

*Siapa yang harus dihubungi?*
  Bila berminat, Anda bisa mengkonfirmasi lewat forum ini, atau menghubungi kami lewat mail: [email protected]

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Efendy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Masa sosialisasi resmi sudah dimulai, sebentar lagi kita akan menyaksikan para official dengan kaos resmi:

Good Luck, Team  :Plane:

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

> Yang dibahas tentang Kontroversi Ahmadiyah... Pak Ketua bilang kurang lebih begini: "... pagi ini saya mengenakan kaos KOIs. Harusnya umat beragama itu hidup seperti koi, ada yang datang dari Jepang, dari Indonesia, aneka jenis dan ukuran, tapi kalau sudah masuk kolam akan berbaur dengan damai...."
> 
> Bisa aja, Chief... 
> 
> *Yang jelas, ini peluncuran secara resmi logo KOI's Festival di depan umum .... dan "kampanye" semarak KOI's Festival dengan ini dimulai....*


Bravo ...........  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ashcan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ashcan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

> *Berangkattt...siap berpartisipasi untuk Koi's*


 Ikut dong bro.......

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Shaqz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Sebaik nya tidak memakai nama ID.....hanya usul.

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## baruna02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Zone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

[QUOTE=tosailover;308085]KOI MASTER CLASS
The Participant
1. Luki.
2. Abi.
3. Budi
4. Andii  Suhanda (ralat sesuai usulan  Om WP) 
5. Handy Yusran
6. Bina
7. Glenardo
8. Dodo (ikutan boleh yaaaa)
9. Wilson
10. Djoko Budiman (budidjo )

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yulius sesunan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> menyimak terus Om Ajik


 Kita ingin semua anggota forum bisa merasakan denyut KOI-SFEST ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## menkar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## charlesp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Meeting pemantapan di halaman belakang bakal tempat show, di antara kolam/ bak koi.


Makanan penutup yang langsung ditenteng dari Medan, Thx om Tsa.  :Thumb: 


Jatah om luki ........  :Becky:

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Pauran

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

> *kompor mode ON*
> 
> Oleh2 kunjungan KOI's ke Bandung kemaren 
> kira2 lagi ngobrol apa yach? wkwkwk


 Yg satu mikir, yg satu garuk2 kepala, yg satu lg foto2 pake hp. Hmmm???!!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

1. Luki.
2. Abi.
3. Budi
4. Andii Suhanda (ralat sesuai usulan Om WP) 
5. Handy Yusran
6. Bina
7. Glenardo
8. Dodo (ikutan boleh yaaaa)
9. Wilson
10. Djoko Budiman (budidjo )
11. Slamet Kurniawan
12. Yulius Sesunan
13. Helmy
14. Rony Andry
15. Setia budi
16. Edwin
17. Indra MW
18. menkar
19. Charles P
20. Achmad soni
21. Harry Nugroho 
22. Martinus Pauran
23. Dony Lesmana ( boleh ikut yaaa )
24. Purawinata

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ocin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anggit

> Maaf mau tanya nih, apakah ada Best in Size B dan Juara 1 ada piala ? Karena saya liat di poster tdk ada Best in Size B, tx


Kang Rachmat. .. Best In Size B dapet Piala ... mohon maaf juara 1 ga dapet kang .. :: 

Nuhun
salam

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

> Setuju om rahmat ....... pasti dipertimbangkan, semoga usulan di atas dari saya mohon dipertimbangkan juga ya .......


Insya Allah siapppppp.........

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*KOISFEST UPDATE*

*FINALLY, THE JUDGES ARE COMPLETED* 
  Setelah berusaha selama beberapa minggu terakhir, akhirnya kita mendapatkan juri pengganti. _Please welcome our new Judges:_

*TAKAMITSU SEKIGUCHI* *(Sekiguchi Koi Farm, Niigata)* *&* *TOSHINORI ISHIHARA* *(Yagenji Koi Farm)* 
  Semula, kita menginginkan komposisi agar selain juri dari Jepang dan Indonesia, ada juga juri dari negara Eropa dan negeri jiran, terutama yang mewakili unsur Zen Nippon Airinkai (ZNA). Ini adalah keinginan kita untuk menjadikan event ini mendapatkan _international coverage_. Nama  nama James P Reilly, Chris Nearves, Martin Symmonds ada dalam bidikan kita, juga beberapa ZNA Judge di kawasan Asia Tenggara. Sayang karena sedikit terlambat mengkonfirmasi jadwal, beberapa sudah tidak _available_ padahal sudah dilakukan pendekatan sejak tahun lalu. Dengan demikian kita terpaksa mencari pengganti. Bidikan kita adalah dari Niigata: Matsunosuke dan Sekiguchi. Sayang, karena waktu yang kembali mepet, Matsunosuke tidak bisa hadir dan hanya mengucapkan Selamat berkontes aja kepada kiita. Buruan kita selanjutnya Dainichi Koi Farm dan ternyata Dainichi punya kegiatan internal di akhir Maret. _Last minute_, akhirnya kita mendapatkan nama: _Toshinori Ishihara_.

  Dengan demikian komposisi judge menjadi :

*HEAD JUDGE:*
  Hajime Isa, Isa Koi Farm
*MEMBER*
  -.  Tsuyoshi Kawakami, Torazo Urakawa Koi Farm
  -.  Hisato Nogami, Nogami Koi Farm
-. Takamitsu Sekiguchi, Sekiguchi Koi Farm
-.  Toshinori Ishihara, Yagenji Koi Farm
  -. Mike Snaden (Yumekoi)

  Komposisi keenam juri ini akan dilengkapi dengan tiga juri dari Indonesia. Satu juri dari KOIs: Datta Iradian Sutomo, dan dua lagi kita serahkan kepada APKI. Kite mengapresiasi APKI dan meminta kerja sama mereka memberikan juri terbaiknya. Juri dengan senioritas dalam hal kompetensi, pengalaman, dan memiliki magnet kuat di kalangan penggemar koi. Kesembilan juri ini akan dibagi dalam tiga kelompok dan mereka akan didampingi _Trainee Judge_. Untuk yang terakhir ini, silakan mendaftarkan diri ke om Abi Serpong. Beliau memiliki otoritas untuk menentukan siapa yang akan menjadi Trainee Judge. Prinsipnya: _Everybody can be a Judge, but knowledge and experience are counted _

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*5tH KOISFEST UPDATE* 

*WELCOME TO OUR SPECIAL SPONSOR: PT SIDO MUNCUL
&
ALSO THANKS TO OUR DONATOR: TEDJA UTAMA dan SETIA BUDHI*

Setelah melewati proses panjang, akhirnya PT Sido Muncul mengkonfirmasi keikutsertaan mereka sebagai bagian dari kontes ini. Sido Muncul akan keluar dengan produk Tolak Angin (semula kita berharap "Kuku Bima"). Kesepakatan dengan SIDO MUNCUL mencakup hal - hal sebagai berikut:


Dukungan KOI's terhadap program penyembuhan penyakit Katarak (bentuknya akan ditentukan kemudian)Pemberian Trophy khusus "JUMBO PRIZE", untuk Koi yang memiliki bentuk badan paling jumbo. Sido Muncul akan memilih langsung pemenangnya menurut referensi mereka. jadi pilihan mutlak di tangan mereka, bukan Juri atau panitia. So, Anda punya Jumbo Koi? Why don't answer this challenge?
*
KOMPOSISI MITRA SPONSOR* 

*MAIN SPONSOR: BLANKWEAR*
*SPECIAL SPONSOR: TOLAK ANGIN SIDO MUNCUL*
*
CO SPONSOR*:   
*CO SPONSOR DENGAN DISPLAY PRODUCT (BOOTH)*
*1.       MATALA INDONESIA, booth#1*) --> Diskon sampai dengan 30%*
*2.       BOSSCO HUNG PUMP TAIWAN, booth#2&3*) --> Diskon sampai dengan 50%*
*3.       KOI COLLECTION, booth#4 *) --> Diskon sampai dengan 15%*
*4. CP FISH FOOD, booth#5*) --> Diskon minimum 5% + beberapa paket diskon yang akan diumumkan segera*
  5.       KOI PALACE, booth#6
*6. FLEXYCOAT WATERPONDING, booth#7*) --> Diskon 10%*

*) confirm ikut KOISFEST GREAT SALE


*CO SPONSOR NON DISPLAY PRODUCT (in alphabetical order)*
  1.       DAVKOI CENTRE
  2.       DODOKOI CENTRE
  3.       FEIKOI CENTRE
  4.       GOLDEN KOI CENTRE
  5.       JAKARTA KOI CENTRE
  6.       JASINDO
  7.       KIDKOI
  8.       NIRWANA KOI CENTRE
  9.   SAMURAI KOI
  10.   STARS KOI CENTRE
  11.   YAMAKOSHI MURA

*DONASI*
  1.       GADING KOI
2. ISMAN TJAHYONO
3. TEDJA UTAMA
4. SETIA BUDHI

*TERIMAKASIH
KAMI MASIH MENUNGGU PROGRESS YANG LAIN

*

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koisan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

> _WOW!! LUCKY DRAW!!_ *Is it Fact or Is it Fiction?*
> 
> 
> *AYO LANJUTKAN!*
> 1. Luki.
> 2. Abi.
> 3. Budi
> 4. Andii Suhanda (ralat sesuai usulan Om WP) 
> 5. Handy Yusran
> ...


Saya sudah daftar ke no hp tsb hehehe

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dina prima

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koismagazine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Up date progres arena show,
Sekretariat tempat pendaftaran fish entry dan pengambilan plastik lomba sudah mulai ditata.

----------


## Prasetyo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Prasetyo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## charlesp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

> Terima kasih kepada ZNA yang telah memastikan mengirimkan 2 Local Certified Judge nya ke Kois Festival
> 
> - Dave Cheong ( ZNA LCJ )
> - Ng Yit Kok ( ZNA LCJ )
> 
> jadi total juri akan menjadi *12 orang*.....



Mantap  :Thumb:

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudd

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## shreddymaster

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> *AYO LANJUTKAN!*
> 1. Luki.
> 2. Abi.
> 3. Budi
> 4. Andii Suhanda (ralat sesuai usulan Om WP) 
> 5. Handy Yusran
> 6. Bina
> 7. Glenardo
> 8. Dodo (ikutan boleh yaaaa)
> ...


ikut daftar om

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wagiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

DJ on The Mix : :Music:  :Music:  :Music: 

HEAD JUDGE:
*Hajime Isa, Isa Koi Farm*
MEMBER
-. Tsuyoshi Kawakami, Torazo Urakawa Koi Farm
-. Hisato Nogami, Nogami Koi Farm
-. Takamitsu Sekiguchi, Sekiguchi Koi Farm
-. Toshinori Ishihara, Yagenji Koi Farm
-. Mike Snaden (Yumekoi)
-. Datta Iradian Sutomo ( Kois )
-. Robby Iwan ( Kois )
-. Cheng Kwok Kwee ( ZNA ACJ )
-. Dave Cheong ( ZNA LCJ )
-. Ng Yit Kok ( ZNA LCJ )
-. Roy Da Costa ( APKI )

Jenis yang dilombakan sebagai berikut :

1. Kohaku
2. Taisho Sanshoku
3. Showa Sanshoku
4. Shiro Utsuri
5. Bekko , Hi Ki Utsurimono
6. Shusui
7. Asagi
8. Koromo
9. Goshiki
10. Kawarimono
11. Hikari Moyomono
12. Kinginrin A
13. Kinginrin B
14. Tancho 


Biaya pendaftaran sebagai berikut :

s/d 20 cm  Rp. 200.000,-
21 - 25 cm Rp. 250.000,-
26 - 30 cm Rp. 300.000,-
31 - 35 cm Rp. 350.000,-
36 - 40 cm Rp. 400.000,-
41 - 45 cm Rp. 450.000,-
46 - 50 cm Rp. 500.000,-
51 - 55 cm Rp. 550.000,-
56 - 60 cm Rp. 650.000,-
61 - 65 cm Rp. 750.000,-
66 - 70 cm Rp. 850.000,-
71 - 75 cm Rp.1.000.000,-
over 75 cm Rp.1.250.000,-

*Discount 10 % untuk Member Koi's yang mempunyai ID KOI's*

Sewa Vat Rp.750.000,-


Memperebutkan :

Karomul Wachid Award A,B
Over 75 cm Grand Champion A,B
Over 75 cm Runner Up Grand Champion A
Over 75 cm Jumbo A, B 
66 - 75 cm Superior Champion A,B 
56 - 65 cm Young Grand Champion (Mature Champion ) A,B 
56 - 65 cm Runner Up Young Grand Champion (Mature Champion ) A
46 - 55 cm Adult Champion A,B 
36 - 45 cm Young Champion A,B 
26 - 35 cm Junior Young Champion A,B 
Up To 25 cm Baby Champion A,B 
Best In Size A,B
Best In Varieties


*Pendaftaran sudah mulai bisa di lakukan per tanggal 10 Maret 2011 di :*

www.koishow.koi-s.org

*dan Pendaftaran di tutup tanggal 25 Maret 2011, jam 21.30 WIB*

untuk ikan maks. 60 BU ( plastik ).......bisa *" One Day Event  "*
bisa membawa ikan di hari *sabtu  tanggal 26 Maret 2011, sebelum jam 10.00 WIB
*


 just Info :
untuk menjaga " Fair Play " pemilihan* BIS* dan *Champion* akan di lakukan oleh 12 Juri ( 1 team ).......... :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb: 

*" Let The Competition Begins............" May the best Fish Win........* :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:

----------


## Anggit

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anggit

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Lowongan ( satu orang ) untuk "* Trainee Judge* " 5th KOI's Festival 2011.
> 
> Dari 4 tempat yang tersedia untuk show kali ini, sudah 3 orang yang sesuai dengan kriteria :
> 1. Yulius Sesunan.
> 2. Tiny ( Indra ).
> 3. Charlesp.
> 4. ........
> 
> Bagi rekan - rekan yang berminat silahkan daftar di sini/ pm saya dengan kriteria :
> ...


 Selama karir saya di bidang perKOIan, inilah salah satu yang belum pernah dicicipi.... menjadi Trainee Judge. Sekarang saya malah terdampar sebagai penjual banner  :Doh: 
Jadi berbahagialah yang mendapatkan kesempatan ini..... selamat om yulius, om indra, dan om charlesp.... mari kita perkuat dan perbanyak juri dengan mengorbitkan juri - juri muda potensial.... :Thumb:

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## charlesp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*DAFTAR PESERTA KOI MASTER CLASS:* _Meet The Origin Expert_
 1. Luki.
2. Abi.
3. Budi
4. Andii Suhanda (ralat sesuai usulan Om WP) 
5. Handy Yusran
6. Bina
7. Glenardo
8. Dodo (ikutan boleh yaaaa)
9. Wilson
10. Djoko Budiman (budidjo )
11. Slamet Kurniawan
12. Yulius Sesunan
13. Helmy
14. Rony Andry
15. Setia budi
16. Edwin
17. Indra MW
18. menkar
19. Charles P
20. Achmad soni
21. Harry Nugroho 
22. Martinus Pauran
23. Dony Lesmana ( boleh ikut yaaa )
24. Purawinata
25. Ocin ( nama asli...ga pakai nyamar )
26. Indra Ice
27. Datta Iradian
28. Tomi Lebang
29. Wiwie Santoso
30. uung tanuwidjaja ( siunk )
31. benny taslim
32. dina prima
33. Marvin Timothy Chang
34. Lucky Djauhari
35. Antonio Steven
36. Indra Zainal
37. Lukas ( Saung Koi )
38. wandrie
39. Mikael Sebastian
40. Effendi Gazali 
41. Wagiman....
42. Bony 
43. Asfenv
44. ......                         

 *DAFTAR PESERTA KOI TALK 3:* _Meet The Real Expert_
   1. WP
2. member88
3. CharlesP
4. Indra Z
5. ...
* AYO LANJUTKAN!*

----------


## charlesp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

*DAFTAR PESERTA* 
*KOI MASTER CLASS:* _Meet The Origin Expert_
Jumat, 25 Maret 2011, Jam 17.00 - 19.001. Luki.
2. Abi.
3. Budi
4. Andi Suhanda (ralat sesuai usulan Om WP) 
5. Handy Yusran
6. Bina
7. Glenardo
8. Dodo (ikutan boleh yaaaa)
9. Wilson
10. Djoko Budiman (budidjo )
11. Slamet Kurniawan
12. Yulius Sesunan
13. Helmy
14. Rony Andry
15. Setia budi
16. Edwin
17. Indra MW
18. menkar
19. Charles P
20. Achmad soni
21. Harry Nugroho 
22. Martinus Pauran
23. Dony Lesmana ( boleh ikut yaaa )
24. Purawinata
25. Ocin ( nama asli...ga pakai nyamar )
26. Indra Ice
27. Datta Iradian
28. Tomi Lebang
29. Wiwie Santoso
30. uung tanuwidjaja ( siunk )
31. benny taslim
32. dina prima
33. Marvin Timothy Chang
34. Lucky Djauhari
35. Antonio Steven
36. Indra Zainal
37. Lukas ( Saung Koi )
38. wandrie
39. Mikael Sebastian
40. Effendi Gazali 
41. Wagiman....
42. Bony 
43. Asfenv
44. Eddy Nitto
45. ...... 


*DAFTAR PESERTA* 
*KOI TALK 3:* _Meet The Real Expert_
Jumat, 25 Maret 2011, Jam 14.00 - 16.001. WP
2. member88
3. CharlesP
4. Indra Z
5. Indra M W
6. Mario85
7. uung tanuwidjaja
8. Andi Suhanda
9.............

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yulius sesunan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Davkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Wisata Koi

*DAFTAR PESERTA* 
*KOI MASTER CLASS:* _Meet The Origin Expert_
Jumat, 25 Maret 2011, Jam 17.00 - 19.00

1. Luki.
2. Abi.
3. Budi
4. Andi Suhanda (ralat sesuai usulan Om WP) 
5. Handy Yusran
6. Bina
7. Glenardo
8. Dodo (ikutan boleh yaaaa)
9. Wilson
10. Djoko Budiman (budidjo )
11. Slamet Kurniawan
12. Yulius Sesunan
13. Helmy
14. Rony Andry
15. Setia budi
16. Edwin
17. Indra MW
18. menkar
19. Charles P
20. Achmad soni
21. Harry Nugroho 
22. Martinus Pauran
23. Dony Lesmana ( boleh ikut yaaa )
24. Purawinata
25. Ocin ( nama asli...ga pakai nyamar )
26. Indra Ice
27. Datta Iradian
28. Tomi Lebang
29. Wiwie Santoso
30. uung tanuwidjaja ( siunk )
31. benny taslim
32. dina prima
33. Marvin Timothy Chang
34. Lucky Djauhari
35. Antonio Steven
36. Indra Zainal
37. Lukas ( Saung Koi )
38. wandrie
39. Mikael Sebastian
40. Effendi Gazali 
41. Wagiman....
42. Bony 
43. Asfenv
44. Eddy Nitto
45. David
46. Daniel S 
47. David S 
48. Dede Wiharto



*DAFTAR PESERTA* 
*KOI TALK 3:* _Meet The Real Expert_
Jumat, 25 Maret 2011, Jam 14.00 - 16.001. WP
2. member88
3. CharlesP
4. Indra Z
5. Indra M W
6. Mario85
7. uung tanuwidjaja
8. Andi Suhanda
9 Glenardo
10. Yulius Sesunan
11. Helmy
12. David 
13. Daniel S 
14. David S

----------


## Prasetyo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Prasetyo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anggit

Sementara ini schedule kedatangan juri2 Jepang belum ada perubahan, kami terus melakukan komunikasi intensif dengan mereka setiap saat.  Segala perkembangan yg yg terjadi terus di pantau dan mudah2 keadaan di sana akan mulai membaik.

Kami akan terus update perkembangan selanjutnya

Terima kasih
salam

----------


## mochi9009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koisan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Ikutan ya om nyambung siang ampe malam  :: 

52 Harmada
-----
26 Harmada

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mitsui_showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

*H - 5 .........*

Booth sudah siap.......


Jejeran vat para Champion ........ Koi siapa n dari mana ya.


Om EG lagi bahas apa ya .......  :Becky:  


Final meeting di teras lokasi Show.

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

*DUKUNG KOI'S FESTIVAL *

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Mantafs Om..btw blm liat iklannya, coba diputar disini..


 cuma slide doang om... iklan layanan masyarakat  :: ... maklum gak ada budget, jadi cari yang gratisan.... ::

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## opik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Sayang sekali pas ada kontes deket rumah, ga bisa ikutan  nich.. (padahal pengen banget loh..)
> padahal dah disiapin ikan lokal yang menurut newbie cukup lah.. (walupun ga bakalan juara)
> sayang gara-gara PLN mati 5 jam... wassallam dah ikan kesayangan (tp kenapa yg jelek-jelek kuat yaa??)


 Saya ikut berduka ya om, tetap datang di ground show ya... mudah2an bisa mengembalikan spirit kita
Saya juga bingung kenapa korban duluan selalu ikan yang kita suka, mungkin itu bagian misteri dan yang paling menarik ketika kita pelihara koi

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Ganti dong avatar nya om......sama yg hijau dan segar gitu.

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mochi9009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mochi9009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

DAFTAR PESERTA 
KOI MASTER CLASS: Meet The Origin Expert
Jumat, 25 Maret 2011, Jam 17.00 - 19.00

1. Luki.
2. Abi.
3. Budi
4. Andi Suhanda (ralat sesuai usulan Om WP) 
5. Handy Yusran
6. Bina
7. Glenardo
8. Dodo (ikutan boleh yaaaa)
9. Wilson
10. Djoko Budiman (budidjo )
11. Slamet Kurniawan
12. Yulius Sesunan
13. Helmy
14. Rony Andry
15. Setia budi
16. Edwin
17. Indra MW
18. menkar
19. Charles P
20. Achmad soni
21. Harry Nugroho 
22. Martinus Pauran
23. Dony Lesmana ( boleh ikut yaaa )
24. Purawinata
25. Ocin ( nama asli...ga pakai nyamar )
26. Indra Ice
27. Datta Iradian
28. Tomi Lebang
29. Wiwie Santoso
30. uung tanuwidjaja ( siunk )
31. benny taslim
32. dina prima
33. Marvin Timothy Chang
34. Lucky Djauhari
35. Antonio Steven
36. Indra Zainal
37. Lukas ( Saung Koi )
38. wandrie
39. Mikael Sebastian
40. Effendi Gazali 
41. Wagiman....
42. Bony 
43. Asfenv
44. Eddy Nitto
45. David
46. Daniel S 
47. David S 
48. Dede Wiharto
49. Prasetyo
50. Dodo
51. Yudi
52. Felix
53.Febby
54.Devi
55.Toro
56.Ari
57.Harmada


DAFTAR PESERTA 
KOI TALK 3: Meet The Real Expert
Jumat, 25 Maret 2011, Jam 14.00 - 16.00
1. WP
2. member88
3. CharlesP
4. Indra Z
5. Indra M W
6. Mario85
7. uung tanuwidjaja
8. Andi Suhanda
9 Glenardo
10. Yulius Sesunan
11. Helmy
12. David 
13. Daniel S 
14. David S 
15. Prasetyo
16. Datta Iradian
17. Dodo
18. Abi
19. Djoko Budiman 
20.Marvin Timothy C
21.Lucky Djauhari
22.Antonio Steven
23.Wiwie Santoso
24.Edwin
25.Yudi 
26. Felix
27. Handy Yusran
28.Febby
29.Devi
30.Toro
31.Ari
32.Harmada
33.Wandrie
34. Tomi Lebang

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

*Speaker dihujani pertanyaan dari audience yang sangat antusias*

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Ayo dilihat lebih dekat, ikan dr sekuguchi koi farm

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kempinskoi

> Presiden kois kita sekarang sedang live show di TVONE


Kaus nya keren, jadi pengen beli he...

----------


## Kempinskoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Prasetyo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wagiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Doa untuk JEPANG

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kaibutsu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## prika

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

> TOP om merchandise nya bagus bagus.





> TOP BGT, ga rugi sya jauh2 dari Bali. beli merchandise yg TOP jg


Thanks Teman2.... Sayang gak sempat kenalan ya...

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Pagi tadi jam 10 sempat mampir ke arena kontes, membawa keluarga
Maksudnya pengin lihat ikan peserta yang yahud2 itu..
Sayangnya sampai di sana sudah bubar, alias tidak ada ikan yang bisa dilihat
Semuanya sudah bubaran..
Padahal kalau dilihat dari tanggal tercantum, seharusnya hari ini masih ada lho..
Kalau pada prakteknya selalu begitu (bubar setelah ketahuan pemenangnya), apa gak sebaiknya tanggal shownya dicantumkan hanya sampai hari penilaian saja..
Thanks

----------


## wagiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## shreddymaster

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mochi9009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

> Mata juri memang lain dengan mata awam seperti saya. Kalo preferensi pribadi saya sih lebih pilih kohaku pak Haryanto  drpd yg punya Pak Didi. Tp siapa pun yg juara tetaplah juara sejati..lagipula diluar semua itu kualitas ikan yg berlomba sangat-sangat menyejukkan mata. Selamat dan terima kasih secara pribadi saya ucapkan kpd panitia sehingga acaradpt berlangsung dgn sukses. Maju terus Koi-s


 Halo Om...
Kebetulan saya beruntung diberi kesempatan melihat kedua ikan luar biasa ini dari dekat dan membandingkan keduanya dari jarak yang dekat. 2-2nya memang ikan yang sangat luar biasa, world class quality.. Memang jika kita tidak membandingkannya secara langsung ke duanya dari jarak dekat apalagi jika referensinya hanya foto, maka RGC akan lebih favorite, mengingat ukuran dan hasil fotonya yang lebih baik.
 GC-83cm   RGC-93cm
Benar seperti yang diulas om darren di atas. GC kali ini (_pada saat ikan dinilai kemarin_) memiliki keunggulan nerikome, teri dan tsuya dari RGC. Kulit RGC lebih fresh. Kualitas inilah yang akhirnya menyebabkan dia unggul atas rivalnya. Selain dari bentuk badan yang lebih strong _berbanding dengan panjang_nya dibanding pesaingnya.. Tapi tetap kita tidak bisa menganggap remeh RGC yang memang (pada saat itu) mungkin kondisinya tidak se-prima lawannya...

 YGC-63cm   YRGC-63cm
Untuk Young Grand Champion, ikan ini unggul mutlak segalanya dari pesaingnya (YRGC). Perbedaan mencolok terlihat dari body. Selain dari keunggulan2 lainnya..

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

> Hush...ethankoi nyamar kemarennn ......gara2 bekko stress..jadi gak jadi dibawa.....nyumbang pointnya kurang jadinya......


bekko sakai mendadak stress mukanya gede sebelah, eh beres show dia sembuh.... padahal mau di jadiin kandidat GC young B

----------


## Ocin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

> Superrr om Datta. Sayang gak bisa hadir.
> Itu foto langsung atau foto dari peserta om datta?
> 
> Makin grengggg KOI's show...mantappp!!!


 Foto dari sini om :http://koishow.koi-s.org/situs/index.php
Om kemana???? Kok ngga dateng?!  :Frusty:

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KOI-S MERCHANDISE (ADM.)

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

> Kalo GC B nya?


hiutsuri yohanes yusup  ::

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koisfansbdg

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## baruna02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## effendig

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

> kena "teluh" kali kang?? hahahaa


Untung yg punya mukanya gak bengkak sebelah.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## effendig

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

> ;
> Tahun depan giliran Om sbw yang grand champion A sama juara umum


setub.... setuju... 
 :Second:  ------>  :First:

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

> lanjut..Om Ajik...btw Om Glen, apakah para samurai Jepang tidak pucat saat menumpang "mikrolet" nya? seperti kita tahu kan disana org menyetir dengan tertib, sedangkan disini?...hehehe



He4x.. Noted untuk 3 samurai  itu ( Isa, Sekiguci dan Toyama), asalkan mereka bisa merokok di mobil, everything ok..

But they impressed, ketika bisa liat di tol, ada seniman jalanan yang tiba tiba turun di tengah jalan, tak lama kemudian penumpang lain...

Dijalan raya Serpong mereka binun, so many motorcycle, is there any special line for this?

Tak lama kemudian kekagetan bertmabh. 1 motor honda bebek bisa di naikin 4 org. Papa Mama serta 2 anak..Pas juga KB nya..

Samurai2 ini ga kaget kq dengan gaya Mikrolet, wong kalo kita naik bus umum di negara sana, cara supir bawa bus nya ga kalah hebring ama supir kita. Namun di sanan taaat peraturan..He4x..

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

> kan sekelas waktu ikutan koi talk sama koi master class......


....................... :Tape2:

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Silent_Forest

Ayo om foto 2x nya pada di upload, kita bikin game "finding klbid" he 3x...

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

> Untuk mempermudah finding klbid .. Gimana kalo rekan2 di forum yg ngerasa ada foto dirinya di sesi seminar Mike Snaden tunjuk diri yg mana.. Jadi nanti ketahuan target kita yg mana hehehe


clue nya...dia engga ada di dua foto itu...hehehehehe

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

> 


 Jik, ada foto yang meja di depan itu orangnya komplit ngga? Yang duduk bareng om Harmada & om Samkoi itu looo?  :Whistle:

----------


## baruna02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

> inilah supir mikrolet yg sesungguhnya
> 
> MONGGALANA alias Julius Bst
> 
> 
> 
> Dengan Captiva Merah menerjang kemacetan dan zigzag demi juri jepang sampai tepat pada waktunya...
> 
> Terungkap kebenaran , Glenardo cuma kenek aja... hahahha


ooo... gitu tohh... jadinya om glen itu kenek apa joki 3 in 1?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

> itu mah fransiscus.....orang bogor.....


itu mah prasetyo aka fransiscus maria ..bintaro taman kasuari...om budijo bintaro sektor 9 kan?

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Banyak cerita ringan seputar KOI’s FEST 2011. Beberapa diantaranya menarik untuk ditutur ulang, barangkali bisa sekedar memberi gambaran  suasana untuk yang berhalangan datang. Cerita ringan yang sayang bila dibuang begitu saja



   ----ooo000ooo----
 *
YANG RINGAN DARI KOI's FEST 2011 (15)*

*THANK YOU (1)
*
Terimakasih secara khusus disampaikan kepada Dewan Juri, yang telah bekerja ekstra keras mengawal kontes ini. Diluar masalah gempa dan tsunami yang melanda Jepang dan menyebabkan batalnya kedatangan duo legenda Niigata:Tsuyoshi Kawakami dan Hisato Nogami, komposisi juri ini sangat layak menjadi model, perpaduan antara Jepang & Non Jepang, Shinkokai & ZNA, Hirosima & Niigata. Mengutip kata - kata Mike Snaden "Komposisi juri seperti ini sangat baik. Ini adalah Very Well Organized Show dalam setiap bagiannya". Sekali lagi terimakasih! 


* Board of Judges*
 

 
 *HAJIME ISA (Head Judge)* mewakili para judges menerima ungkapan terimakasih

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Abied

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Abied

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

> Mungkin Surabaya...





> kejauhannnnn .....


Mungkin tidak menjadi "kejauhan" lagi jika sekiranya setahun sebelumnya Koi-s menyewa barang satu atau dua lot di Pakuwon untuk dijadikan markas cabang Surabaya yang berupa miniatur lokasi Koi-s Fest lengkap dengan booth-booth mini yang menjual aneka merchandise serta barang-barang pihak mitra sponsor setianya. Jangan lupa untuk melengkapinya juga dengan mini cafe as well. Sosialisasikan bahwa aura Koi-s Fest sudah bisa mulai dihirup di situ dari sekarang. Saya optimis dengan potensi penggemar Koi Surabaya dan semangat mereka pada komunitas ini. Momentumnya juga sudah pas bila dimulai sekarang karena sebentar lagi juga akan digelar 7th All Indo Young Koi Show. So, how about it Mr. Ajik?  

 :Horn:   :Horn:   :Horn:   :Horn:   :Horn:   :Peace:

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Abied

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

> kalau bandung kan ada koko budiiiiiii dan temen2 lain .. penghobby bandung mah banyakk dang solid...
> 
> aku kan kalo ksana ada our guide... koko budiiii...


bdg - jkt deket cuma 2 jam....urusan guide mah beresssss.....asal yang bawa piala kemaren diajak ke bandung... :Behindsofa:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wagiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

> gampang om, tanya aza ke om sbw pasti dia tahu org-nya....................!!!!


Kalau saya sih udah tahu orangnya. Nama panggilannya R... , pokoknya mirip dengan nama salah satu pentolan KOI's hehe. Kemungkinan dari daerah K....

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Silent_Forest

> Kalau saya sih udah tahu orangnya. Nama panggilannya R... , pokoknya mirip dengan nama salah satu pentolan KOI's hehe. Kemungkinan dari daerah K....


R... Mmm... Rudi kah ?
K... Kerawang, kembangan, kota baru, karang anyar, kuningan, kahuripan, kalimantan... Huaaaaaah... clue nya kurang nieh om, apa jangan 2x kelantan lagi, ah nggak mungkin kalo yang ini He 3x

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Silent_Forest

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

